# bitte bilder



## dubbel (16. Januar 2004)

gibt's irgendwo online-pix von trails hier in der gegend?

ich will jemandem, der in den USA wohnt, zeigen, was man hier fahren kann, 
(er überlegt, ob es sich lohnt, sein beik mitzubringen)
aber hab keine bilder von tiergarten/schmausenbuck oder röthenbachklamm oder irgendwas in der nähe (ausser www.all-mountain.de). 

gibt's eine site, die man ihm als link schicken kann? 
eigentlich unwichtig, eher entertainement...


----------



## All-Mountain (16. Januar 2004)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> gibt's irgendwo online-pix von trails hier in der gegend?
> 
> ich will jemandem, der in den USA wohnt, zeigen, was man hier fahren kann,
> (er überlegt, ob es sich lohnt, sein beik mitzubringen)
> ...



...die Frankentrails.de-Seite an der Frazer schon seit nen Jahr baut. 

Ok, scherzle gmacht.   

Grüße
TOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (16. Januar 2004)

Auf Tobi's (im Forum G-Zero) Homepage gibts noch einige Bilder von Trails in der Gegend.
Hier der Link:
Tobi-FX 

Grüße
TOM


----------



## G-zero (16. Januar 2004)

Hey, danke Tom für das Link posten.
Ich komm wegen diesen verdammten Prüfungen leider gar nicht mehr zum biken.    Im Februar sieht es hoffentlich anders aus. 

gruß nach München !

Tobi


----------



## hf-crew (1. Februar 2004)

tach auch ....

hmmmmm.....     ich wüste da evtl.  einen spot,schau mal auf 

www.HF-STYLE.de.ms


----------



## kutas (24. Februar 2004)

hi hf-crew!
wollte dich mal fragen wo dieser platz ist indem du die bilder gemacht hast?


----------



## Frazer (25. Februar 2004)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> ...die Frankentrails.de-Seite an der Frazer schon seit nen Jahr baut.
> 
> Ok, scherzle gmacht.
> 
> ...




Kurze Berichtigung: nur 'n gutes HALBES Jahr


----------



## Altitude (25. Februar 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Kurze Berichtigung: nur 'n gutes HALBES Jahr



somit bist Du ja innerhalb der "normalen Parameter"...typisch ***


----------



## Beelzebub (26. Februar 2004)

"ein gutes halbes jahr" klingt nach mind. 9 monaten   da müsste die HP doch bald schlüpfen


----------



## Frazer (26. Februar 2004)

Ja Mädels, ich hab euch auch lieb


----------



## dubbel (26. Februar 2004)

hast du denn bilder, die du mir mailen könntest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (27. Februar 2004)

A bissl was hab ich scho, bloss ist das auf CD gepresst und momentan alles in Umzugskartons eingepackt und eingelagert. Wenns Dir noch Mitte/Ende Mai reicht, könnt ich Dir's dann zumailen...


----------

